# Mystery (Chandris?) tanker on Shipspotting.com



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

Folks:
Anyone any clues about the following tanker posted to the mystery ships section of Shipspotting.com?

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=307466&cid=48

The poster thinks it may be a Chandris tanker - and the colours look spot on even on this less than perfect quality picture. 

I don't think it's Dona Evgenia - I have a photo of that. It looks a wee bit newer to me. Possbly Dona Myrto?

Cheers, Geoff


----------

